# Asus Netbook Won't Start



## micah88 (Jan 16, 2010)

I own a Asus Eee PC 1005HA. When I try to start it, I get the following message on a black screen:

*We apologize for the inconvenience, but Windows did not start successfully. A recent hardware or software change might have caused this.

If your computer stopped responding, restarted unexpectedly, or was automatically shut down to protect your files and folders, choose Last Known Good Configuration to revert to the most recent settings that worked.

If a previous startup attempt was interrupted due to a power failure or because the Power or Reset button was pressed, or if you aren't sure what caused the problem, choose Start Windows 
Normally.

Safe Mode
Safe Mode with Networking
Safe Mode with Command Prompt

Last Known Good Configuration (your most recent settings that worked) Start Windows Normally

Use the up and down arrow keys to move the highlight to your choice.

Seconds until Windows starts: 30*

After I make a choice, windows proceeds to only a blue flash of a screen and then it reboots with the same black screen with the same message. I've tried selecting all five choices, but the same thing happens.

Please help me fix this!
Thank you!


----------



## cpjdcpjd (May 5, 2011)

same problem help


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Turn the laptop on and tap the F8 key.

Once at the Advanced Option choose "disable auto restarts on system failure"

This should allow the Blue Screen error to remain on the screen.

Post the error message and details.


----------



## cpjdcpjd (May 5, 2011)

disabled auto restart gotblue screen
unmountable boot volume message


----------



## cpjdcpjd (May 5, 2011)

forgot to add laptop was working fine until charger went bad and battery died got new charger now get message unmountable boot volume what up


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Enter the BIOS setup (press the indicated key on the ASUS splashscreen) and check your HDD setting. There may be a setting to change the HDD to IDE/Compatability/AHCI and/or SATA. 

Try a different setting and restart the computer.


----------



## cpjdcpjd (May 5, 2011)

still doing the same thing. would appreciate all help


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 30, 2010)

gavinzach said:


> Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
> Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.
> 
> Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
> ...


Just curious: Can the recommended procedure be accomplished using a USB thumbdrive?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There is a second link in my signature for just that purpose. I am sorry I forgot to modify the instructions for your netbook!

Easily Boot Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) from a USB flash drive | USB Pen Drive Linux


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 30, 2010)

gavinzach said:


> There is a second link in my signature for just that purpose. I am sorry I forgot to modify the instructions for your netbook!
> 
> Easily Boot Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) from a USB flash drive | USB Pen Drive Linux


Thanks! That's what I get for not reading signatures, lol.:grin:


----------

